# I like the headlights



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I like the headlights on the Model 3. The last two cars I’ve bought had a very sharp boundary between light and no light. That’s fine when the road is flat, but in rolling terrain, the view varied from too short to blinding people. The Tesla has a more sensible graduated boundary. They also shine enough to the side so you can see into a side road you’re turning into. The brights are just right, too. The light is very even, no mottling from the lensing. The fog lights are great, too - some are so dim you hardly know they’re on.

Fog lights should, however, use a system that turns them off without having to remember. Too many people leave them on all the time. Some may do it on purpose, but that’s not fair to other motorists - particularly those with impending cataracts. Not a big deal, but many cars do have such a system.

I’m looking forward to an auto-dim software upgrade that reduces false positives from things that are obviously not cars, like big green highway signs on the right.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Best headlights I’ve had. Great pattern. I agree about improving the auto high beams and adaptive cornering would be nice at this price point but I can live without it.


----------

